
Show HN: Comingsoonpage.com - johnnytee
https://www.comingsoonpage.com
======
tacone
First and foremost, congratulation and good luck.

You sorely need a free tier, with limited emails or less features (say for
example, no referrals).

This is the second try of this kind I see on HN and I think there definitely
is a market space to fill for this kind of service. But for something so
simple (many people just use the free tier of mailchimp to set up a basic
subscription form) you probably need to invest massively into a free tier to
get the word of mouth out.

Also: a live demo would be nice.

------
sharemywin
I really think you need a free level maybe up to 100 emails or something.
otherwise I'm not sure how you market this.

Also, a list of pages/projects within categories. And a way to sign up for
updates of new projects/pages in categories.

So, if someone create a new "tech product" page I can get an update of that
category(tech products) I might be interested in.

So, as your community grows you add more value.

------
johnnytee
Hey All,

This is an app I put together to create coming soon pages quickly. Would love
any feedback. Thanks

